# Hunting Land



## Junior Ward (Dec 17, 2016)

I am looking for a hunting club or land to lease,around Cleveland,Ga. for 2017-2018 hunting season. I only take mature deer.


----------



## Genesis273 (Dec 24, 2016)

*Hunting Lease*

Hey Junior 
     I am also looking for the same thing but seem to be having a hard time finding something. If you find something let me know. I'm all about deer management and I am very respectful of the land . I'm not looking to just shoot anything with horns. not my style. Goodluck to ya!


----------

